# Staring



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Occasionally my boy, while sitting on my shoulder, stretches his neck as much as possible and just stares at my face, sometimes for several minutes uninterruptedly, usually with his crest flat and his eyes wide open, without saying anything at all.
Does this have a particular meaning? Is it just... love? 
Or am I just weird? :lol:


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Zoe stares at me sometimes! Not for a particularly long time, but every now and then i'll look at her and she will be staring at me lmao. It's so weird!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Sometimes he kisses me while staring at me, but not always. (I do feel better when he blows me a kiss because it is weird to be just stared at...)

Maybe it's only birds in NSW, Australia who do that! (Just kidding... I am in NSW too though.)


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

That's funny. I have read that a flat crest usually means hostility, but he blows me kisses at the same time...
Edit - I have also just read this: _A flirty cockatiel will also have a flat crest, but protrudes more towards the back of his body._
(Yes, that might be it. It does have a little point at the back.)


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I wonder if my glasses might catch his attention sometimes, maybe when they shine on a sunny day? (I usually sit in front of the window, where my laptop is.)


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It definitely sounds like flirty behavior to me.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Jaid usually does this. He will cock his head, part his beak and squint his eye when he looks at me intently. The cheekiest face you can imagine


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey will just stare at me sometimes. It is usually when I have the gall to forget he exists for 3 or 4 minutes because I am interested in a movie or tv show (you know, watching 'Criminal Minds' and Morgan is on screen....) He will just stare and stare. I look at him and say "Hey creepy! How's it going?!"  I figure it is something akin to adoration, but at the same time it is a bit creepy stalkery.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Aren't cockatiels our biggest and most loyal fans?


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

littletiel said:


> Aren't cockatiels our biggest and most loyal fans?


Yep, they sure are. Hubby will tell me Joey is spoiled, and I jokingly tell him Joey loves me more than he does, so Joey gets all the attention.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

TamaMoo said:


> Yep, they sure are. Hubby will tell me Joey is spoiled, and I jokingly tell him Joey loves me more than he does, so Joey gets all the attention.


People tell me my boy is spoiled too when I tell them that he is my "boss" and that I have to do what he wants.  But I just can't resist his charm!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

littletiel said:


> People tell me my boy is spoiled too when I tell them that he is my "boss" and that I have to do what he wants.  But I just can't resist his charm!


Heehee! We all know, deep down, that the feathered ones are the real bosses of the house. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------

